# 65 MF 135 Wiring Harness



## Chet Gardner (Jun 28, 2020)

There are a couple Wiring Harnesses on amazon for around $50, and agco parts list has another one listed (parts number 515242m91) for $90-110 range. I'm assuming the price difference means they are not the same, but the guy at the dealer up the road said he didn't care about the serial number (SDW641002231) when he was looking up parts. Also he wanted $270 to order through him. Can I assume that the ones on Amazon are for the later models and the AGCO harness is the correct one? I just don't want to mail order off shady-a$$ dot com and spend $120 on something that isn't going to work.


----------

